# Tasker and voice search?



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, im trying to set up tasker to recoginze a gesture and activiate google voice. I set the context to shake and the task as Misc/ search- for: VOICE and when I activate it i try to use voice search but it FC's everytime i try to run it. Any help / alternatives would be appreciated


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

